# So I found a baby painted turtle... Helpp?



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I was riding yesterday and my trainer found a baby painted turtle (it is about between the size of my thumb and a quarter) on its back at my barn in the arena. I brought him home, and made him a habitat using an old aquarium. My question... I bought turtle food, and worms and what not for him, but he has no interest in eating and doesnt come out of his shell very much. What can I do? Like he seems super shy, and I just want him to eat something! Also, as far as water goes. Can he swim? I've been looking on several sites (actually a lot!) and I have been getting so many different answers. I know as adults they are mainly aquatic, and come out to sunbathe. But is this the same for babies? I didn't want to make its water too deep so it's less than an inch right now, because i didn't want to drown it. He has a section with water, so he is totally able to come out if he'd like. He doesn't have to be in there all the time. I'm just trying to do the best I can to take great care of him, since his life started off in a pretty lousy way. (The other babies were killed by birds/the tractor. He was the only one left and would have died had we not found him!)

I figured SOMEONE on here had to know something about turtles!

And I named him Carlos. :]
Thanks a ton!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I found a baby painted a while ago, and i still had him but a few weeks ago he died. Sammy(the turtle) didnt eat either, but wehn it was dark in the room and no one was in there he would eat. i kniow that cuz all the food was gone when i went to check on him. Just make sure that you have water in half on the tank and the other half should have moist grass, leaves, rocks, adn stuff like that.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, hes probably still getting used to his home.
Hes probably very stressed out and it may take a while to, well, come out of his shell. If hes small, maybe cutting up the worms for him might help. He wont be eating pellets for a long time. Babys are carnivors. They need their meat. Also try small feeder guppies to let swim in the tank. It might provoke it to hunt. What size of tank do you have it in? Try leaving him alone for awhile and let him adjust in peace and quiet. Also, yes, babies are aquatic aswell. But make sure it has a basking spot, and a place for its back feet to peer out of the water.
Also (lol sorry, I have a lot of info xD) Make sure the basking spot is DRY! they can get lots of different infections and fungus if they are not able to dry off and bask. Make sure it gets lots of vitamins (D for eyes. babies are prone to vitamin deficiencies(sp) especially eye and shell problems.)


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you soo much!! I can never have too much info! I'm trying to make sure I make his life great!  So anything you have is majorly appreciated! And I'm not sure of the exact size of the tank, but its a decent size compared to how teeny he is. So, sometimes he goes under the water completely for a bit... He's not gonna drown right? He can get out on his own, I'm just nervous. Jeez, I sound like worried mom right now! Haha.

As for the feeding, I have some worms in there, but where should i put them? Like do I put them in the water? Or should I feed him in a seperate place? Or should I put them in an area with dirt in the habitat for them to live along with him?

Also, habitat setup... How would you suggest I do it? I right now just have a quicky set up, but am trying to adjust it as I learn more. What kind of 'ground' do you suggest? How much should be land, how much should be water, should the water have a 'ground-like bottom'? Should I have dirt for part, and vegetation growing? I bought a 50W basking spot lamp. Is this too much? Too little? I haven't put it in yet, because I was waiting for someone's opinion.

Sorry for all the questions, just trying to learn as much as possible!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Well eventually he will probably out grow the tank. Minimum I would recommend is a 40 gallon, 60 gallon would be best.
No he definitly isnt going to drown. They can stay under water for quite along time, and like people, if they run out of air, they are smart enough to come up for it. 

Put the food in the water. They eat under the water, it goes down easier. But they are messy, so you will probably need a filter, or do often water changes.

You could feed him in a seperate tank, it would definitly save a lot of clean up.

For under the water, you can use a bare bottom. I reccomend this as it makes clean up WAY easier!
Rocks or logs make best places for them to bask and dry off, but in the pet stor you can get "turtle docks" which work just as well. You can add some fake plants for decoration if you want, and a water heater to keep it at about 78F. Basically I wouldnt use live plants because the turtle will dig them up, but everything else is out of preferance really.

The basking lamp should be enough for it yes.
Like I said before, you can get osme feeder guppies to give the tank some movement, and also the turtle some excersize.

I will be getting a painted turtle myself in the coming weekend, and Ive owned one in the past. Really awsome pets 
Anything else, just ask away


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh, about the water amounts, just make sure he has enough swimming space to dive, swim and turn around. And enough land to completly haul itself out of the water.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Okayy. :]

Hmm...
As far as food goes, his mouth is TEENY TINY.
You said feeder fish (guppies).
I'm worried that even those are a little big...
Would a picture of him help?
Or do you think that would be too stressful for him?


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I think a quick picture wont be to bad. If you can, try not to use the flash.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Thats all he was up for. Haha.
But uhmm, one thing I noticed.
His shell is a little soft around the edges and his belly.
Is this a disease/infection?
Or just from being a baby?
The top middle of his shell is solid...


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

He looks likes hes just hatched. If you look around, you will probably find the others. He probably has a soft shell from being newly hatched. hes TINY!

I would definitly find small worms, or chop it up.
Ive never seen them so small, so its hard to say.
Maybe buy some of those baby crickets... Or some flies. 

Wow, when you said smal, I wasnt expecting THAT small lol


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I would also suggest not handeling him until his shell hardens and he gets a bit bigger.


----------



## horsie michelle (Apr 30, 2009)

We had little turtles like that when I was a kid~def get a filter or the cage will smell horrible . He/she is a cutie though.

There is something where their shell gets soft~I don't know the specfic's I bet a Pet shop would know though. I do recall there was something you could buy and add to the water to prevent it. I'd keep an eye out at the barn...most of the time I've seen the little ones like that there were many more near by.

Good Luck!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, we're looking, but we think the rest were eaten/killed.
And okay, I'll go buy some stuff for his shell.
And do you still think that he'll be able to swim?


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Get some calcium and dust its food.
Also, yes, it will be able to swim. They head for water usually as soon as they are out of their eggs


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay. I'll head back out to the petstore tomorrow. And if it isn't open, definately Monday. I'm doing a total home re-model tomorrow afternoon for him. :] Give him wayy more water and wayy less land.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Give him a depth of at minumum 5 inches of water  more the better


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Will do! I'm gonna make it super pretty. :]


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Hope you post pictures of it when its done 
And good luck with your wee baby


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

OH YEAH! lol
Forgot to add, for extra security you can put duck weed in the water. It grows quickly, and is a surface plant. Its also edible.
And dont forget the water conditioner to take out chlorine


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Post pictures of your new set up 
Cant wait to see what it looks like 
Hows wee baby doing?
Did you name it?


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

His name is Carlos.
And he's doing greatt.
:]
Haven't gotten pictures yet, but I'll get them as soon as possible.
He has a basking rock, and a gravel bottom so he can grip.
He seems pretty happy.
Still not much interest in eating, but he is a baby after all.
He'll come around.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Awe :]
Good to hear hes doing away, and great name 
Cant wait to see what you did with his home, at least hes out of his shell


----------



## librams (May 2, 2020)

Do Not take them out of the wild!! They are little, but don't need a mama! Help them find water, but don't put them in the water. NEVER keep a wild animal as a pet. Poor turtles


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

Edit: Just realized this was thread was posted 11 years ago and someone bumped it by posting on it again! My bad.


----------

